
Rongorongo: The Ancient Easter Island Alphabet That Has Never Been Deciphered - yonibot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rongorongo
======
yonibot
I think this alphabet (or proto-alphabet) is exceptionally beautiful, with its
representations of sea creatures, flora, and objects.

